# '66 sail panels



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

When I bought my '66 to restore, there was no headliner or sail panels.

In that year the panels had two different designs. At this point am I free to choose which design to use? Or is there more to it than cosmetics? ie: Some hardware mount points or something that would give me the clue to what the car had originally?

(The car was built in May of '66)


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

MaL said:


> When I bought my '66 to restore, there was no headliner or sail panels.
> 
> In that year the panels had two different designs. At this point am I free to choose which design to use? Or is there more to it than cosmetics? ie: Some hardware mount points or something that would give me the clue to what the car had originally?
> 
> (The car was built in May of '66)


you should be able to use either one. it is my understanding that they used the thin one on the early cars and changed over at some point during the year.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You have a late '66. Use the headliner kit with the earmuffs. The late-' 65- built early '66's had the more complex headliner. I owned one at one time....weird, but looked nice. A lot tougher to install than the later one, too.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

can use either one, think the later year one would be correct for your car


----------

